# southeast michigan!!



## adam5557 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey I am a 15 year old looking for work with a contractor. I got my own snowblower and have been doing residential accounts for about 5 years and have some experience. If any one needs a shovel boy i am looking to get some experience.I live in the birmingham area and can get a ride anywhere close . Im ready to work !!! thanks! All take on any work!


----------



## adam5557 (Feb 27, 2005)

I also am ready to start ASAP if anyone needs me this monday..Looks like we might get hit with a storm..thanks!!


----------

